# Work And MMA



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone here felt they've obtained employment because of MMA?

And not actually in the TMA/MMA industry moreso you went for a job in anything say accountancy or at your local Mcdonald's and you mentioned about your experiences in MMA and you felt this gave you the edge?

Myself I struggled quite often in gaining employment which is one of the reasons why I went self-employed but more recently I have been employed for a host of companies ranging from Retail to Sales and last week gaining an apprenticeship/course for a company that provides training for a host of national leisure clubs... Honestly soon as i mentioned I did MMA the interviewee's eyes rose up and they became very interested.

Similiar experiences when I went for a job working at a Tesco Express... who the f**k is this guy? soon as I mentioned I did MMA, they became interested.

So over to you guys...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The general public i think still ha a lot of misconceptions about it its either a barbaric sport or the new cool thing (when we all know its neither 

I wouldnt say ive gained any further employment but gradually my shop is becoming more mma orientated stocking gear (getting Tapout in next week for the harcore fans)

I hear quite lot of good stories though, one yesterday actually a lady was in and said:

oh my husband is in that ufc and does the cage fighting he needs some supplements, he's won all his fights, oh really whats his name and how many fights has he had, oh everyone's heard of him Big Fizzer is his 'ring name' he likes to keep him real name under cover???

I didnt even bother googling big fizzer, but if anyone fancies it and he is a big player in the mma world then i do apologise to fiz and all his family and will also eat my shoe


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> oh my husband is in that ufc and does the cage fighting he needs some supplements, he's won all his fights, oh really whats his name and how many fights has he had, oh everyone's heard of him Big Fizzer is his 'ring name' he likes to keep him real name under cover???


I probably would have hit her. I hate people who don't know what they're talking about (and pretend they do).

Yes, yes, I'm a nobhead. =/


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

id like to know whether anyones actually LOST a job or been in trouble at work. you know the type, fight at weekends and go into work with a black eye/broken neck etc on the monday to meet a condescending frown lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I didnt lose my job but i got a 'well this isnt very good for our image is it' from my last employer, i'd had a heavy sparring session the night before and was being the punch dummy for a few lads fighting on Cage gladiators, i came off with a nice black eye and mucho bruises


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Some overweight guy at work asked why I was looking at MMA shorts as you need big legs to wear them. And then started on the, oh are you going to be a cage fighter.

Some people have never heard of lightweights clearly!


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

I do BTEC Sport in College and we had to tell everyone what sport we do, and when I say MMA, everyone looks confused, until i mention a cage and UFC, then everyone gets either big ideas that im in the UFC or they think Im bullshitting cus im a small guy!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

HAHA yea I know the scenario D-Boy, lose/lose situation as if you just say Martial Arts they always ask if your a black belt or what grade are you?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I get a few neg comments in my office as people have no real idea about MMA in our head office, before we got bought out there were 3 of us training MMA and one who did MT which was cool, the rest of them saw the light and left though! We have a female dominated uber middle class office now who have a real downer on fightsports. With my clients MMA is pretty well known though.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> I probably would have hit her. *I hate people who don't know what they're talking about* (and pretend they do)./


wow I resent that :nerd:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> wow I resent that :nerd:


y.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

If you read my posts on here, half are based on opinion rather than information.

(the other half is just pure pointless rambling)

note that by 'opinion' I mean uninformed opinion, suggestions I often pull out of my ass based on first sight. I'm not the most technical person and I don't pay attention to stats.

Following this thread of thought it seems safe to suggest my ass determines my wording........ wow that's just sad.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm becoming more and moe confused by your posts as the days go by...

One min I'm an irish bjj dude the next i'm a spanish mexican whatever ufc commentator


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Everyone laughs when they see me limping into work - one's in know, know it was Thai the previous night (deadleg heaven).

Women in work still laugh when I mention MMA - again as I would fight at lightweight as weight between 11 & 12 stone - so they expect a 16 stone cut meathead - although some of the girls have rels who are/where or trained world champion freestyle fighters so understand and respect what I have to say as they even admit all their rels are now looking into BJJ as realise that kickboxing will no longer save you!.

The ones who are even thicker - mention the whole everyones into it and claiming to be in it and what do I know - until I tell them that at aged 10 I started karate and have trained in various aspects from then onwards - then they ask my age and realise i'm 34 - martial arts, not such a fad after all then eh?.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

When i was at school when i first started training i'd have randomers saying to stuff like "i've heard you think your the cock of the school la cause you do cage fighting like lad, you might be hard in a cage but in the street ya not" etc etc.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you reply with :-

"not only am I the cock - I know how to use it, as I AM THE SEX DONKEY!!!" undo your cape an then slap em on the head wid it....?:shocked:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Marty Keane said:


> When i was at school when i first started training i'd have randomers saying to stuff like "i've heard you think your the cock of the school la cause you do cage fighting like lad, you might be hard in a cage but in the street ya not" etc etc.


I used to get that a lot. Not necessarily the "cock", but a lot of people would be a smart-ass with me because they (somehow) knew I did a few different martial arts. I just used to keep my head down and keep myself to myself. I used to get a load of dicks coming and asking me for fights, or trying to provoke me into a fight though. Only had about 5 in high school, though, up until about Year 9. People soon learnt. Lol.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Thru school non of my mates new for 5 years that I trained Karate (they thought I went to see my nan 4 times a week )- don't breed em too smart round my way, he he.

One of my best mates walked in when I was 15 and I ended up teaching the beginners that night Kata and strikes - I kicked his and his brothers arse - which came as a surprise to him and he was one of the "cocks" and I was quiet and kept my head down in school - still he was a good lad a told no one (even gave him some privates and helped get him to Yellow belt until the fad wore off with him and he hit the weights instead).


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Si!

How did you guess :laugh:

Tis pretty stupid really Imy, i wouldn't of minded actually having one just to show i don't mess about  but im a lover not a fighter when im not training :yes:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh:Marty - just a lucky stab in the dark - oh err

My dad said he would kick my arse if I got into fights so figured - telling people I trained was an open invitation - so kept my gob shut.

I did defend myself against 3 lads at once in school using mae gari (sp) (teeps to the Thai fighters) and round house kicks and non one got onto it - just kept em at kicking range so I did not get punched and after a couple of attempts they gave up and found something else to do...still don't know what it was all about to this day.:confused:


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh:

Si don't be mean, they only wanted some dinner money. You big bully! :growl:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ha, ha - screw that I got Â£1.50 every blue moon (when my dad remember to give us some) and a shit sandwich - although in fairness he basically paid Â£10pw in karate - plus Gi's and gradings and bought me lots of shiny guitars to play - so fair play he is more than supportive, including golf fees, shooting range fees and snooker....just wish he was not as helpful with my sisters- damn first couple of months of listening to the violin. EEEEEKKKK EEK EEEEK 3 blind mice.:laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> I used to get that a lot. Not necessarily the "cock", but a lot of people would be a smart-ass with me because they (somehow) knew I did a few different martial arts. I just used to keep my head down and keep myself to myself. I used to get a load of dicks coming and asking me for fights, or trying to provoke me into a fight though. Only had about 5 in high school, though, up until about Year 9. People soon learnt. Lol.


I'm happy for you lads on the 'keep it to myself' part because I've always been a show off.

even if I don't know shit, I still show off.

I'm the one shouting ELBOW! ELBOW! during fights, when I know I don't even like head hits, just because it makes me sound cool and really knowledgeable.

It doesn't but I do it anyway.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

It's O.K Marc can be sitting next to Cheiko Congo at the Cage Gladiators and still shouts "chicken em":laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Did you reply with :-
> 
> "not only am I the cock - I know how to use it, as I AM THE SEX DONKEY!!!" undo your cape an then slap em on the head wid it....?:shocked:


:laugh:

some brilliant school stories there Si...

I was expelled from school at 13 and home tutored so Iguess i was that weird kid


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I'm happy for you lads on the 'keep it to myself' part because I've always been a show off.
> 
> even if I don't know shit, I still show off.
> 
> ...


Haha. It's like someone said earlier, letting people know is like shooting yourself in the foot. Sometimes, anyway. If you have the build to back it up, then it doesn't matter. People aren't going to mess with you either way.

That being said, I am a "show off" in a sense. If someone asks me what my hobbies are, I read them a whole essay on my martial arts background. And I find myself roundhouse-ing and occasionally sparring with my mates that come to the apartment. And then it leads to a lot of the scrawnier guys and a lot of the girls saying "Can you teach me some martial arts plzzzz!?!?!?" Then THAT leads me to judo throwing them halfway across the room. And then they never want to come to the apartment again because there's a big dent in the laminate where she hit the ground and she "hit her head pretty hard". She doesn't come round, so I don't have anyone to cook for me or give me massages. She doesn't answer my phone calls and she still has my hoodies at her place. And she took a lot of time off uni because she was "suffering from concussion" and now she's got all her butch male friends after me. But whatever, she was a total bitch anyway.

..I think I'm digressing just a little. =S


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-K said:


> It's O.K Marc can be sitting next to Cheiko Congo at the Cage Gladiators and still shouts "chicken em":laugh:


He laughed too


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I hate telling people what i do for a job. I find it very frustating and mainly try and play it down


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

kainer2 said:


> I hate telling people what i do for a job. I find it very frustating and mainly try and play it down


I wish I had your problem!


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

temeura said:


> I wish I had your problem!


ha ha

It's true though

If you explain to people you work in MMA, you have to spend 10 minutes explaining it. And i hate calling MMA "Cage Fighting". Plus no-one believes me anyway and i hate the way people go on about how they are in MMA like it's some hollywood lifestyle.

Not everyone in the scene plays to the "Cage Fighting" image


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

to be honest Ian from my experience in MMA it seems to me the actual people involved within the industry aren't the guys with the spiked red hair, tattoo's all over their body, affliction teeshirt and listening to heavy metal on their mp3 players.

This is usually the fan, most fighters and people involved in the industry i know are rather quiet/reserved and considerate type people.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, not half i'd to get payed for this!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> spiked red hair, tattoo's all over their body, affliction teeshirt and listening to heavy metal on their mp3 players.


err apart from the red bit u pretty much just described me.

dammit!

all those bits came from seperate influences, honest!


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

"Well the weird thing about me is that I grew up fighting and one of my friends introduced me to it (MMA) and I was like, 'Whoa, you mean I can beat up dudes and not go to jail?'"

That's pretty much sums it up, or even changing not go to jail to get paid. :laugh:


----------

